# Check out this video. My 1981 schwinn Superior



## jjhabbs (Apr 22, 2020)

Hey guys check out my latest video. Check out the other schwinn videos!


----------



## 1motime (Apr 22, 2020)

Thanks for sharing.  Great Schwinn!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 22, 2020)

Very nice Superior, the color is killer.


----------



## jjhabbs (Apr 23, 2020)

Is this the place? for what?  You're car looks awesome. I'm a car guy as well.

JJ


----------

